
Scientists Confirm That Stress Can Indeed Turn Hair Grey - daegloe
https://time.com/5769513/grey-hair-stress/
======
LinuxBender
Can we extract some of a hosts cells, use the Yamanaka factors (Oct3/4, Sox2,
Klf4, c-Myc) to reset them to pluripotent stem cells and inject them back into
the host? Or am I over simplifying the process?

